# Should 'a warned me!



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

But it is such an enjoyable addictive hobby that none of us would ever want to prevent anyone else from getting the bug. Welcome to the club.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

I dare not tell you about the holdall that I keep all my circular needles in. It would just about fit in the size checker at the airport for cabin bags/

And it's twin that holds at least 8 of knitting needle cases that hold my 14" straight needles and my double pointed ones.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome to knitting. I'm addicted to it also. Just learned last year. Still have a lot to learn. But am loving it. I can't use DP's because of a problem with my fingers. The one always gets caught in the DP not being used, as it doesn't want to bend. So I use a long circular and do magic loop.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh and I forgot my crochet hook collection from 0.5 steel to 12 mm. plastic.

I have not yet crocheted the Alice in Wonderland set to which the top half of the Mad Hatter on my profile belongs.

Stockport was world famous for making hats and our football (soccer) team is called "The Hatters" because of this.

He is described as the Mad Hatter by Lewis Carroll as so many hat makers became insane or mentally unstable because of the mercury they used in their work.

I bought the patterns for the Alice in Wonderland characters from Etsy and downloaded the patterns direct.

Shame I could not download the set of circular needles tips and cables I ordered from Etsy a couple of months ago. They left the seller and reached Chicago airport and then disappeared.

I've never had an actual set before. Someone living near Chicago may be knitting on my needles Weep, Weep.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think everyone on here is addicted, but admitting the problem is half the battle.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

and when you can set it up to read and knit at the same time in front of the fire with the Cavedwellers away and husband off doing something then that is true paradise and peace


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you really believe that anything would have changed the fact that you became addicted to knitting. We'd have been wasting our collective breath. Welcome to our world.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh yes, very addictive but there is no 12 step program so I guess you are stuck! :lol:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Try getting sets of inexpensive bamboo needles in circular and double point (I don't like straight needles, but they probably sell those too) on eBay. You'll get a variety of sizes that won't break the bank and you can always upgrade later.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I love Clover Bamboo needles in fixed circulars and double points. I also like the old Boye all nylon plastic needles. I use those all the time. Have fun and just wait until you get boxes and boxes of yarn.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> I think everyone on here is addicted, but admitting the problem is half the battle.


What problem? There is a problem? I have been knitting for 30 years ad I have yet to have a problem. You go to the store, you buy yarn. You come home and add it to your stash. Where's the problem? I really can't see it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I think everyone on here is addicted, but admitting the problem is half the battle.


 :shock: Problem :?: What problem? 
Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem. 
Overindulgence in food can be a problem. 
_*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish you happy shopping,for your new venture.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


Skip right up to Magic Loop. Get several sizes of 40"-48" circular needles. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You are not an addict. You are a Collector.


----------



## grannygranny (Apr 16, 2014)

I've bought sets of bamboo circular needles and crochet hooks on Amazon.com and am happy with them. They also offer dps and straight sets for next to nothing. I have more expensive needles but have come to prefer my cheapies.


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

You should see my Amazon Wishlist. I have bought a few straight needles. Then I discovered circulars. I am hoping to never use a straight needle again. And I am deathly afraid of DPN's It doesn't look like it would go well for me.  Now I have to beef up my circular collection. I also want every color of yarn available. I need more chunky yarn. And I would love to have a cute bag to carry my stuff in...... Have fun with it!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

You're not from around these parts, are ya pilgrim?
Hey, you are in very good company! Welcome to an alternate universe.

What needle sizes do you have? What are you wanting--I mean NEEDING, of course! I have extras wanting to be adopted out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Those who do not do what you do - _whatever_ you do - are sure to be totally uncomprehending of your 'collections'.

I knit and crochet, have woven, have embroidered; thus I have all the necessary tools to practice those crafts.

My son plays with paper. He nearly swoons when a new Cricut goes on sale at Michael's! I drive him to the store, meander around while he picks up the tools of his chosen pastime. I can't make heads nor tails of it all! He and his father have not the least clue to what dives my yarny obsession. We're all equal.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh yes, very addictive but there is no 12 step program so I guess you are stuck! :lol:


Sure there is:

1. At the price of gasoline grab your newest business and yellow pages...especially if you cannot run your computer because of wind or rain outside.
2. Carefully note how many entries in one or both books have the stores you're willing to travel to.
3. Call each one to see if your current needs are met for what you need to add to the "Stash".
4. If a total of 9 stores have one item apiece...you can stop here...if not keep going.
5. Read first part of #4, amend one or more stores to having ALL your shopping needs - If not, next entry.
6 through 11 - same as #5.
12. If you've had to repeat #5 by now - save up and choose something online (within strict guidelines - you HAVE to add to your collection in SOME way). There is no excuse for doing without a modest item of tool or string/yarn for THIS month.

This concludes the abbreviated 12-step program of a confirmed shop-a-holic. I'm going to look up either electronics or more pretty photos for my cross stitching satisfaction. I'm still fulfilling my need to get something for a stash - just got a length of 18 count Aida for the pretty converted animal, birds, and flowers I've had changed to cross-stitch PDF. Next I'm looking for more gold eye quilting needles and more DMC cross-stitch floss. Still SHOPPING! :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Those who do not do what you do - _whatever_ you do - are sure to be totally uncomprehending of your 'collections'.
> 
> I knit and crochet, have woven, have embroidered; thus I have all the necessary tools to practice those crafts.
> 
> My son plays with paper. He nearly swoons when a new Cricut goes on sale at Michael's! I drive him to the store, meander around while he picks up the tools of his chosen pastime. I can't make heads nor tails of it all! He and his father have not the least clue to what dives my yarny obsession. We're all equal.


Forgot to mention I also do SOME origami. I can partually appreciate the Cricut...as I'm curious if it could potentially help with my electronics circuit board holes and shape. I'd still have to use another printer to handle the special sheets for the needed circuit paths.

Somewhat over most non-techie's heads - but I NEED two different machines - that is clearer for both of us.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


the only problem I have with my addiction is a deficit of funds to feed it!!!

Madkiwi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> the only problem I have with my addiction is a deficit of funds to feed it!!!
> 
> Madkiwi


That is not a real problem; that's called the breaks - as in: device for slowing down the momentum!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Luckily all my independants (glad they still live at home tho) encourage my hobby...it is still classed as a hobby isnt it???? but the eldest threatened to take my paypal off me when i bought another 6 paper patterns yesterday...little does she know i added another 20 skeins to my stash this last week, as well as a charity shop bargain, where amongst all the odd balls i found a sirdar bag with 25 x 20g balls in brushed double knit which because of the ball size i estimate is from late 70s early 80s, cos i have never seen a 20g ball, only 50g and 100gs in my stash until now....its not an addiction....ok well maybe it is, but i dont want a 12 step program, im happy so sod em all !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But none of us want to stop. (Maybe a DH here and there, but not many.)



Linda6885 said:


> I think everyone on here is addicted, but admitting the problem is half the battle.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> Do you really believe that anything would have changed the fact that you became addicted to knitting. We'd have been wasting our collective breath. Welcome to our world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> What problem? There is a problem? I have been knitting for 30 years ad I have yet to have a problem. You go to the store, you buy yarn. You come home and add it to your stash. Where's the problem? I really can't see it.


Problem? What problem.........


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> You're not from around these parts, are ya pilgrim?
> Hey, you are in very good company! Welcome to an alternate universe.
> 
> What needle sizes do you have? What are you wanting--I mean NEEDING, of course! I have extras wanting to be adopted out.


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Believe me once you have started you wouldn't have taken any notice of what we said. You are smitten, join the club. :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Knitting IS an addictive, but a fun hobby. Have fun growing your stash. Remember to always get enough of one yarn to finish a project. It's a good idea to have a pattern first THEN buy your yarn for that particular one.
Welcome from the Hudson Valley, NY.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

LAURA C said:


> What problem? There is a problem? I have been knitting for 30 years ad I have yet to have a problem. You go to the store, you buy yarn. You come home and add it to your stash. Where's the problem? I really can't see it.


You're right. What problem?


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


Absolutely agree Jessica-Jean!!!!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

No such as thing as a 'problem' where Arts and Crafts are concerned.......how silly!! :thumbup:


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

The side effects of this kitting addiction are cute baby sweaters, socks, soft adult scarves, mittens, gloves, cuddly afghans and blankets, and too many things to list, so be aware of these sides effects.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

If you have one (and not saying you are of that age) AARP members get a discount at Michaels. Happy feeding youse addiction!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Shush, everyone! Don't tell her that stash acquisition is a separate and more severe addiction.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the great and wonderful world of knitting.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


I agree. Your on the dark side now and it only gets worse. You will find an overwhelming need to buy wool in every colour, and size and then there is the patterns you have to buy in the sale with the wool cause you wont get it at that price again. Then there is the needles and don't forget storage you need to keep them in something, and what about those lovely buttons that would just go with that wool you bought last week, lol need I say more, we are all there.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


Addicted? Join the club! I don't know how it happened. I even knit in the car now ( when DH is driving of course )


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> and when you can set it up to read and knit at the same time in front of the fire with the Cavedwellers away and husband off doing something then that is true paradise and peace


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ditto. Thank you!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


'CAUSE...then you would have not even tried to START and missed out on all the wonderful things you new "pasttime" creates! Welcome to the Wonderful World of Knitting!


----------



## lwildeman (Apr 22, 2013)

Problem? What problem? I don't have an addiction problem...! Every time I go to a car boot sale (that would be every week) I look for needles, wool, buttons, cardigans that HAVE buttons... I don't have a problem, do I?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

This is not an addiction, it is a way of life. A great way of life I might add. So the furniture doesn't get dusted or the floors mopped. There is always tomorrow. There is so much beautiful yarn and so little time............


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Not to mention all the beautiful things you make with them.!!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh your just getting started girl!!! wait until you find Online places like Knit Picks!!! and the good will!!! and patterns!!! oh my the patterns are free!!!! most of the time anyway... its like being in a candy store...  

A word of warning if you bought the metal (aluminum) DPN's you will want to use end protectors so you stitches won't slip off!! if you picked up bamboo ones or plastic ones you are good to go  you can use a eraser or one of those thick rubberbands cut up ... you don't have to go back to Micheals and buy them...


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Being new means you don't have a stash yet. Well don't forget the point protectors, markers, yarn threader, cable needle, row/stitch counter, tiny scissors, and something to store it all in. Have fun using your coupons. You will need lots of them.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

I see you all ready figured out how to use your husband on a shopping trip to Michaels in order to get twice the discount. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

I have gotten a lot of my needles from thrift stores and flea markets. That way I can have more than one of each size and length for multiple projects at once.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup an addiction that there is no turning back from. We are weird her just to warn you. you know a die hard knitter when... you find us in the middle of the sweltering heat mid way through an afghan that covers our lap and legs and we are sitting in the sun. Ever wonder why out tan lines are so weird??? LOL :thumbup:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

That's how it starts. Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Yes, once the knitting bug has bitten, there's no cure (luckily ;-) ).
Your hubby most certainly is a keeper. I'm glad to have found one of those rare guys for myself, too. Aren't we lucky gals?


----------



## btypolice (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.

Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the club, LOL. Honey, you didn't ask us, tee hee


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

make sure you get needles with thin cables so that you are not disappointed when you use circulars. I can't tell you the wasted money I spent when I first started on needles with coupons that had the thick cords they are miserable to work with.


Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes I am guilty of that trick too. Try to take one or two people with me so they can take a coupon and an item and I save on everything. Love the coupons but sad you can't use more than one at a time.


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

It is too late now chum you are a knitting nut and will do almost anything to satisfy your need to knit, but that's not too bad a thing is it :thumbup:


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

As I tell my DH, I could have worse habits. At least I am not hanging out in the bars!!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I've been addicted wince I was 12 when I knitted my first cardigan.
That has been a lot of yarn overs.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Join the club! It is a good activity for the brain and better than some hobbies that cost way more than yarn! Enjoy the addiction and have fun!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

JJ, you said it. Thank you.
Where is the problem?
I've been knitting since my teens and it becomes more and more important in my life as I age. It involves concentration, math skills, color theory, good hand and eye coordination. It can be social as well, if we knit with others to share and learn. 


Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

btypolice said:


> I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


Pastels look quite fine on some people (I'm a "spring type" and often pastels look good on me). Or maybe home decor for spring, especially easter. Pastels are lovely for that.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Try getting sets of inexpensive bamboo needles in circular and double point (I don't like straight needles, but they probably sell those too) on eBay. You'll get a variety of sizes that won't break the bank and you can always upgrade later.


I agree with you- I have several sets all in different lengths. They are nice on my fingers and the smallest sizes work well as lifelines.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

btypolice said:


> I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


I use fingering weight yarn for shawls and scarves.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and get a good quality set of interchangeable circular needles. You will save a lot of money by being prepared with whatever size you need. You can knit straight, in the round and magic loop.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gailissa said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a good quality set of interchangeable circular needles. You will save a lot of money by being prepared with whatever size you need. You can knit straight, in the round and magic loop.


Sorry to say that interchangeables don't add to your needle census. You still only have one size of each. I have probably 10 pair of #1's Several pair of 6's because alot of things are made with 6's.

Best bet is to buy long cables then you can do any project you want with them.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

One of my dearest friends has just gotten the bug. I've helped her make blankets for her new grandson and sweaters and caps, now she's finishing two beautiful cowls. I'm so glad to have someone to knit with too, and she often comes by when she's stuck.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

Just be very careful. All of us were newbies, once you get the knitting bug, it is soooooo easy to be impulsive with buying yarn and needles. Warning, do not do this! Take it slow, start with easy projects, washcloths, scarfs. Pick your patterns based on your skill, and buy yarn only for that project. Check out KnitPicky, they have a starter set of basic size needles for about $30. The temptation is to buy, buy, buy yarn...but don't. Be sure you have a project and pattern in mind. You will have so much fun as you progress. Learn the basics. So much stuff on the internet. Just type in anything you want to learn and follow it by video, everything is there, along with thousands of free patterns. Take the time to learn about all the different kinds of yarn, and the projects that are worked in that type of yarn. Have fun.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

sundrop016 said:


> Welcome to the club, LOL. Honey, you didn't ask us, tee hee


Ha! That's what I was going to say...She didn't ask (not that we'd 'tell' anyway, he,he!)!
Welcome to the Crafter'sZone, you have now entered an alternate/parallel universe...Sounds like you have a dandy copilot, too!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

btypolice said:


> I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


With the yarn, you can blend it with dark colours for items...you can make things for the preemie or cancer unit of Hospital or Charity...Nests for birds...bedding for critters at the Shelter or Rescue...lightweight hats/scarves for different Care Facilities...two or three strands make nice rugs...Hope that gets your imagination going, there's a lot can be done with fine yarns...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jnelson-1947 said:


> I have gotten a lot of my needles from thrift stores and flea markets. That way I can have more than one of each size and length for multiple projects at once.


Yes, and that must by why my WIPs - all 70+ of 'em - are each on its own set of needles!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Look forward to see your makes.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm with the group... I do not see this as a problem at all. rather a nice seedling start to the collection of needles and yarns, referred to as a stash from this point forward, that you will amass during your fiber journey!!

hope it is a long and productive trip!!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Yes, it's addictive, but as my dh says, it keeps me out of the honky-tonks


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


too right!!!!! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh, Jessica-Jean, you have such a wonderful way of putting things into perspective! But I have to say....70 WIPS??!! I can feel myself getting addlepated just thinking about how would I ever keep track of each one, and where I had left off and had to start up again! For now I think I need on just work on one at a time. That's not saying that I don't have 3 more in mind to start (one at a time) when I am done with the current one, which is ready to come off the needles tonight.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

It's the best addiction to have, most everyone knits a little for themselves and lots for others. As we say in our prayer shawl ministry it's a double blessing, one for the enjoyment you get and one for the person your project goes to. Don't worry about your 2 pairs of needles. Lots of projects can be modified to work with a needle size. I've yet to knit a lace shawl in the yarn or needle size suggested, just as long as the end result is right. Just enjoy, that's what counts.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


I like your word choice: curates. I'm delighted to be the curator of my collection!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

leholland, I have already been trying to 'police' myself stash/pattern/ability wise, but thank you for the cautionary words, as I can see just how easy it would be to loose your grip on self control! Like already wishing that I had a paypal account because I have seen some yarns for sale on here that just make me 'want'! :lol: Handyfamily posts some beautiful stuff sometimes.........makes me want to do the conversion from USD to Euros! Trying to control myself......


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tip that Michaels gives AARP discount.....not that old yet.....but DH is, so I can get him to use his card if ever I don't have a coupon. I learned the multiple check out partner trick my first trip to get yarn and needles. A little old man was there with is wife, and she was looking at the needles too. He asked me if I wanted a coupon, as he had printed out to many, then pulled one out of his pocket and handed it to me. Then he asked DH if he wanted one, and I told him we were together, he said take it any how. Then each to use. Before they walked away, his wife made sure to tell us again, 'check out in different lines'.

So far I have US size 10 (14"long), US size 8 (I think 8" long), and yesterday added US sized 4 and US sized 5 DP to the count. I find that I like the way the bamboo needles feel in my hands, so that is what I have, but the #4 DP are metal as they were out of them in bamboo, and I didn't want to wait. I live 50+ miles from the store, and try not to go overboard with internet shopping. So hate to use a CC for anything if I can help it. Along with the needles I have 3 different colorways of yarn waiting to be used, but have a project in mind for each of them, so will stop myself there until I get them done, or almost done. 

I think my co-pilot has a clue what he is in for, but he is still supportive. (He sews!) And since my rubber stamnp & card making supplies has grown slow but sure over the years, I know he can probably see where we are headed!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I once received a gift card that I was attempting to use at my LYS. The card kept getting rejected so I call them to see what the problem was. I told the nice young man I spoke with that I couldn't use the gift card and it was cutting into my habit. He was quite for a moment then asked me what my habit was. I replied "I am at the knitting shop and can't purchase any yarn because this card won't work". He kind of chuckled and said let me see what I can do to fix this. He fixed the card, stayed on the phone with me to make sure it worked so I could feed my habit. Really not a bad habit considering some of the others out there.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy shopping. My collection of needles and crochet hooks were not purchased all at once. I started out at the age of twelve with just one pair of knitting needles. Then as I worked on projects requiring different size needles, I would purchase the needles for that project. So, it has taken me years and years to accumulate all the needles and hooks that I have. I am now 71 years old. Recently I discovered bamboo needles, so here we go again. Little by little, I am getting them in different sizes. So, if you want to not spend a lot on your needles, just buy them as you need them.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Ah, welcome, grasshopper!!! Wait til you start stash building, then it starts looking like Fibber McGee's closet!! THEN you know you've arrived!!!


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

pammash said:


> Ah, welcome, grasshopper!!! Wait til you start stash building, then it starts looking like Fibber McGee's closet!! THEN you know you've arrived!!!


You are so correct. I already have Fibber McGee's closet and frequently refer to my sewing/knitting room as Fibber McGee's closet.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

K2P2 knitter said:


> You are so correct. I already have Fibber McGee's closet and frequently refer to my sewing/knitting room as Fibber McGee's closet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

HaHa! Gotcha!!!! But it's a good addiction.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

A set of circular needles in the "right" size with a LONG cable (I prefer a 40" cable) for knitting socks and fingerless mitts, might well be easier for knitting those things. They would be a better bargain too, since you can knit flat items as well as tubular items with circular needles.
Jane


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You have already made a big move forward and that is to get hubby to take a second coupon to Michael's. Now hit the Walmart for storage bins. You are going to need a stash. 

Have fun and enjoy every minute of it. You could have worse addictions. 

Daphne


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

addicted to yarn? of course isn't everyone?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, I was just kidding her in the first part and my offer to let her "adopt" some of my needles was genuine. Now I see where she's listed the sizes she has, so I can send her a PM.


damemary said:


> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

We didn't warn you cause we like the company!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

btypolice said:


> I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


 Yah.. my dear husband said same thing... silly man went back to work for a couple of months and I am currently "unsupervised" :twisted: Instead of singing let the good times roll. I say let the good yarn roll... right to my FRONT DOOR!!!! (Especially if he's not home snicker snicker)


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

btypolice said:


> I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


 Yah.. my dear husband said same thing... silly man went back to work for a couple of months and I am currently "unsupervised" :twisted: Instead of singing let the good times roll. I say let the good yarn roll... right to my FRONT DOOR!!!! (Especially if he's not home snicker snicker)


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

btypolice said:


> I'm not allowed to bring any more yarn into my house until I use up what I already have. I've spent a small fortune as I'm sure many others have too, and have a closet full. I have a lot of yarn I bought for babies that are already too old for baby projects.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to use fine gauge pastel colored yarn for something other than babies? thanks for any suggestions! I hate to waste yarn.


 Yah.. my dear husband said same thing... silly man went back to work for a couple of months and I am currently "unsupervised" :twisted: Instead of singing let the good times roll. I say let the good yarn roll... right to my FRONT DOOR!!!! (Especially if he's not home snicker snicker) 
You can use the baby yarn for womans' shelters or cancer wards for shawls. The patients really get nasty chills when they get chemo.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Oh, Jessica-Jean, you have such a wonderful way of putting things into perspective! But I have to say....70 WIPS??!! I can feel myself getting addlepated just thinking about how would I ever keep track of each one, and where I had left off and had to start up again! For now I think I need on just work on one at a time. That's not saying that I don't have 3 more in mind to start (one at a time) when I am done with the current one, which is ready to come off the needles tonight.


Once upon a time - in the days before retirement, before eBay, before internet - I used to only work on one project at a time and have only one of each needle size, mostly just my beloved Boye NeedleMaster. When we moved into this house in 1997, my entire stash fit into a shoe-box; now it has overflowed this too big house's biggest room!

Each WIP has its pattern in the project bag with it. Most of my stitch markers are in the bottom of one project bag or another, which just means I frequently buy more.  WIPs are found all over the house _except_ the kitchen, garage, laundry area, and bedroom; there is absolutely no organization of them. Many are closer to finished than not, but ... they languish. It's all the fault of the internet, especially KP! I see, and I must at least _try_ new stitch patterns, new shawl patterns, new afghan patterns, new needles, new hooks ... I've fallen down the rabbit hole!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I THINK YOU'VE GOT IT!!! KNIT ON!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


Unfortunately Knitting Paradise has become my new addiction! Hardly any time left for knitting (just kidding!)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


Yeah, it's tough.... but, many of us live with it. LOL Also be sure to check for discounts that are available on your cell phone for those stores. Many feature discounts that are available on cell phones only.... in addition to the ones that are mailed to you or you get at the stores... etc.

Count your lucky stars that your DH is supportive. Many are not... they just don't understand. But, some are great.

Don't do it all at one. Just buy what you need for now... and keep adding. over the years... I have all the needles in all the sizes and lengths that I want or need. You noticed I said want... before I wrote need. I'm sick too. Same goes for yarn... cause one never knows when one will "need" it. LOL Welcome to the club. Take is easy... little by little... you'll have most of what you want and need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gopher said:


> Unfortunately Knitting Paradise has become my new addiction! Hardly any time left for knitting (just kidding!)


I agree... apologies not needed. I too spend way too much time in here. But, it's a blast... fun and practical.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the club! Just get used to it there is always something else new to try. New needles new techniques new patterns .....


----------



## adje8795 (Apr 10, 2014)

Please pm me..... I have loads of DMC floss that I may be able to hook you up with. Long story....


----------



## dkovach22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome and Happy Addiction !!! I love to knit and you can do it anywhere ! If may cost more than drinking but you wont wake up feeling like crap after a very late night of knitting !!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Look on the bright side. If anyone asks you what you want for Christmas, birthday, anniversary, etc you can always answer "wool, knitting needles" or whatever else you may need. My husband is so well trained whenever he goes out he always stops in at my local yarn shop and rings to ask me if there is any wool I need (actually he uses the word WANT). Really sweet as he knows I have more than enough wool to start my own yarn shop. I have 12 large plastic tubs of 8 ply (which is the only wool I use) in every conceivable colour. If he doesn't buy me wool, he brings home frog ornaments or dragon/wizard ornaments as he knows I love them as well. 
So thoughtful.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

If you must have an addiction, knitting is the only one to have as it's cheaper than rehab or therapy, and a very good thing because you always have something nice to show for it. Taught my friend to knit and she's been obsessed with it since. I told her to slow down as I'm afraid she might burn out on it, but so far, she's going like gangbusters. I love to see that!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

You might want to do charity knitting and crocheting----with babies in mind.
There are places that will take hats, blankets even toys for babies.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


he's a keeper, I have to spread mine over days to use coupons on several items.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

KathMK said:


> I dare not tell you about the holdall that I keep all my circular needles in. It would just about fit in the size checker at the airport for cabin bags/
> 
> And it's twin that holds at least 8 of knitting needle cases that hold my 14" straight needles and my double pointed ones.


Off point, but il love your avatar


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Join the club! Knitting and crocheting is addicting to most of us here. However, there are habits/hobbies that are far more addicting and harmful for your health (drinking/smoking/over-eating, etc). 

This is a harmless habit, and nothing but GOOD can come out of it! Aren't we lucky!


----------



## paulinevizard (Oct 22, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> What problem? There is a problem? I have been knitting for 30 years ad I have yet to have a problem. You go to the store, you buy yarn. You come home and add it to your stash. Where's the problem? I really can't see it.


I agree... what problem, the only problem is what yarn to buy next...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

paulinevizard said:


> I agree... what problem, the only problem is what yarn to buy next...


LOL. Those that are NOT addicted just don't understand. There is NO problem.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm one of the addicts! Can't resist the beautiful, soft yarns and all the new colors!! I certainly don't need anymore now either!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, my name is Diana and I am a knitoholic......


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Just consider this......there are a lot worse things you could be addicted to! If you buy good needles, they will last you forever! Enjoy it!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :shock: Problem :?: What problem?
> Overindulgence in drugs - legal or not - is a problem.
> Overindulgence in food can be a problem.
> _*I*_ do not believe there is a problem with anyone who curates an ever-growing collection of yarn, yarny tools, and patterns.


I totally agree. Sure beats meds, booze, therapists, etc.

And--- its productive. Do I hear a second on this?????

;-)


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the world of Knitting! :-D You'll also learn that this Newletter is also addictive. :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I totally agree. Sure beats meds, booze, therapists, etc.
> 
> And--- its productive. Do I hear a second on this?????
> 
> ;-)


I second it. In addition, our addiction is not only productive, it's practical.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

KathMK said:


> Oh and I forgot my crochet hook collection from 0.5 steel to 12 mm. plastic.
> 
> I have not yet crocheted the Alice in Wonderland set to which the top half of the Mad Hatter on my profile belongs.
> 
> ...


Do you remember the famous quote from Alice......"the time has come the walrus said, to speak of many things....of shoes and ships and sealing wax, of cabbages and kings."


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Sure there is:
> 
> 1. At the price of gasoline grab your newest business and yellow pages...especially if you cannot run your computer because of wind or rain outside.
> 2. Carefully note how many entries in one or both books have the stores you're willing to travel to.
> ...


Have you ever tried having a personal face type photo redone on a graph to work in old fashioned sepia tones? Such fun and such impressive results. Most needlework catalogues have an ad for it. . Jo


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is definitely an addictive habit. But what an addiction. The you think about the fact that you can essentially take two stick and a piece of string(yarn) and create so many beautiful items. And how the yarns and needles have changed over the years.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

What else can I say? I'm in the same boat as all those who have responded. I might have had more money to spend, but on what? Join the crowd and have fun (and frustration) with the rest of us! Keep 'em [email protected]


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

By the way everyone.

My Boyes interchangeable circular needles arrived with an extra customs charge for the package entering the EU (European Union) of £12. 

That's about 9 loaves of bread or 12 loaves of bread of the cheapest variety. Anyway the postman forgot to ask me for the £12.

: - ) )) - - - (Lady smiling lady with double chin).

Sad to say though I am disappointed with the Boyes set as when you add the two pins to the ends of the smallest cable to make a 50cm cable you cannot knit with it. Not comfortably or quickly anyway as the pins are too long - they should be curved or shorter and there just isn't the manouvreability space. Can never spell that word ! 

As I expected the needle sizes don't exactly match Imperial (UK) or Metric sizes so if I have trouble matching a pattern's correct tension I might find a solution by using these needles with the longer cables.


----------



## KathMK (Jul 18, 2014)

The 2 sets of bamboo 50cm circular needles from Hong Kong ordered three weeks after Boyes set had not turned up arrived the very next day. 

I really thought I would not get the Boyes set at all they took so long to arrive.

There are 11 sizes in each set. I always check both ends of each needle in the gauge after once getting one with 6.50mm at one end and 7.00mm at the other.

One set had all present but the other set had no 7.00mm needle but two of size 4mm

In one set the 9.00mm won't fit the gauge but the other 9.00mm needle does. The thicker 9.00 is just a little loose in the 10.00mm hole.

In one set the 10.00mm fits the gauge very tightly but the other 10.00mm won't fit it at all. 

What a wonderful life if you don't let little things bother you.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I totally agree. Sure beats meds, booze, therapists, etc.
> 
> And--- its productive. Do I hear a second on this?????
> 
> ;-)


AMEN!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Loueybe (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't forget to go online at knitpicks.com, really good deals and I love there wool.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to a very exculsive club, Knitting and yarn is so additictve, just enjoy the ride. You may find a knitting group or local yarn store if you need any help. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## EmmaClaire (Jul 24, 2014)

I have been knitting for about 55 years and, yes, it is addictive. I knit on and off during the day, but in the evenings I don't know what I would do if I didn't have knitting in my hand. Enjoy your new hobby!


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

Had another thought. For me a big part of the addiction is the search for the "perfect pattern, and yarn." Then seeing my vision come to life, with that aaha moment, when I feel satisfied with the pattern and yarn selection, and my project is developing in the way my minds eye saw it. Of course there are also some "yuck" times with lots of frogging. You will love it when you get to the point you don't have to follow the pattern or the yarn suggestions of the author. When you can envision the pattern as something very different. Take the time to learn a lot of different stitches, believe me you will need them. Knit On.


----------



## craftymama1 (Jan 5, 2013)

What about all the housework I was going to get done while at home. I work at a school and am out for the summer. I was going to get LOTS of stuff done around the house. I did get some stuff done but the knitting and crocheting has come first. The other thing is that my Michael's is next door to Home Depot so my husband and I are both happy.
Now I am looking for a place to buy nicer yarn, the Red Heart is ok but I am ready for an upgrade, if you know what I mean.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my favorite place to buy yarn is yarn paradise from turkey shipping seems high but when it is all averaged out it is cheaper than anywhere else ..delivery is so fast I ordered on monday and had it on wenesday..16 skiens of baby yarn. averaged out to $3.00 a skien even with coupon at joanns it was $4.29


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

YAY!!!! to all!! Saved on both purchases and your DH is in agreement! Mine loves my knitted sweaters and socks for him.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

My name is Ruth, and I am a knitter. Only problem is that the 12 steps include buying yarn, searching through patterns, hunting for new recipients, etc. I think you are doomed!


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Problem?!? And here I thought we were procuring productivity this entire time. 

We're not addicts, we're just prepared because you never know when you're going to need to be prepared. Heaven forbid an emergency arise because there's no more black sheep, I mean wool. Who needs coffee, give me yarn. Who needs drugs, give me yarn, the more colors the better. Who needs happy pills, give me yarn. Prepare for the worsted, I mean worst, you'll be ready at a moment's notice, which means we need yarn...

We'll be just fine.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Nana Doreen said:


> No such as thing as a 'problem' where Arts and Crafts are concerned.......how silly!! :thumbup:


Amen! Even if it's an addiction, at least we have something to show for it...something we wear or give away as gifts, or even an impressive yarn collection!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


I see you're also new to KP as well as knitting...hello & welcome!

Sad to say there is no cure for our addiction to yarn or knitting. When you really get into knitting and discover that there is so much to learn (even for an experienced knitter), it becomes more of a skill than a hobby. I have been knitting for over 40 years and I learn something new almost every day. Even if I live past 100, I still will never learn all there is to learn about this wonderful craft...but it's so much fun to do!


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes, it it a great hobby to have!! So happy to hear you are enjoying it too... I have been able to get some great deals of knitting needles, crochet hooks, yarn just by visiting thrift stores, and also there is a website called FREECYCLE.ORG, once you sign up for your state and city, and you give a OFFER of an item, you can then put in an WANTED ad for knitting items, or anything else you may need. The concept is everything that is on the site is FREE OF CHARGE, it's to encourage recycling, reusing and I have been able to get free brand new designer luggage, as well as, having a knitting author/professional give me a huge amount of knitting needles and magazines... It's one of the best sites to find on the internet and use..... I in turn have OFFERED tons of new and slightly used items to many, many people in my area and the response it great... Happy knitting!



Morgan Girl said:


> Ok, why didn't someone warn me that knitting was an addictive hobby? :!: What is one to do, when you are a newbie and only own 2 different sized pairs of needles, and so many things that you think you want to try? Off to Sam's Club this afternoon with DH, and there is a Michael's right across the parking lot....and a 40% off coupon in my pocket..... :lol: Since I want to learn how to do mittens, and dip my toes into socks too, it only makes sense to get a set or two of DPs, right? And 'ooohhh'.......that yarn would be perfect color and feel for the scarf that Mom hinted about for Christmas....! Good thing that DH is supportive of my crafting hobbies. And he, took one coupon and needles to check out, so I could take the yarn and check out, and saved on both!


----------

